# Rocco & Baxter - Ragdolls Need New Home



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

*About Rocco & Baxter*

*Sex: Both Male Neuters
Colour/Pattern: Seal
Age: Both 6 years old 
Location: Scotland
Contact: Anne 01563 539742 [email protected]*

Rocco and Baxter are looking for a new home together due to a change in their owners circumstances.

They have settled easily in foster care eating well and consistently using their litter trays. They spend their time just relaxing together but immediately respond to a person coming to them - or could it be that the food is arriving! Both cats are neutered and have up to date vaccinations.

They seek a peaceful indoor home with plenty of love and affection on offer - preferably with no other pets - to share with and with no young children. If you think you could offer this pair such a home please contact
the co-ordinator nearest geographically to your home.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Beautiful! :001_wub:

How come there are suddenly so many Ragdolls for rehoming? This is the 3rd pair in as many weeks! How hard can it be for people to care for a beautiful, placid, laid-back indoor cat like a Ragdoll??


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

It really isn't "suddenly" TM - our foster carers are rarely without rehomes. I think you will find most breed welfare sections are the same - not particularly confined to Raggies. Usual excuse is pregnancy or allergy - even though the cats may be 4 or 5 years old and all of a sudden the owners have developed "an allergy"....ho hum... I guess it could happen!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

What beautiful boys! Absolute stunners.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are beautiful, wheres Sharon she loves ragdolls. x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just "bumping" this one - Rocco and Baxter are still looking for their forever home. I actually met these boys on Saturday and they are so sweet.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> They are beautiful, wheres Sharon she loves ragdolls. x


He he he CC.
2 naughty Ragdolls and a naughty Birman are enough for me, thank goodness my Archie and the moggies are as good as gold :lol:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> Just "bumping" this one - Rocco and Baxter are still looking for their forever home. I actually met these boys on Saturday and they are so sweet.


Aww more gorgeous Ragdolls...Hope they get their forever home soon


----------



## bouncer-and-luckys-mum (Jun 17, 2009)

These boys are gorgeous! Oh how I would love a ragdoll..(or 2 lol)


----------

